# 2017 Chevy Cruze Usb Issue



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like a software/headunit issue. Try to reset all settings on the radio, connect it to Wifi through the MyChevrolet app, and see if there's an update.


----------



## dakidvision (Apr 24, 2021)

The radio only let's me save to USB. And the mychevy app will only let me change the password for the Hotspot.


----------



## Cruzifer Skunk (Oct 30, 2021)

Any solutions on this yet?


----------



## Rustymarble (9 mo ago)

Anyone have a solution yet? I have the same issue and don't wanna waste the dealer's time replacing the part, if that has nothing to do with the solution...?

My particulars are that I have a 2018 Cruze Hatchback (not sure trim level) and Samsung phones. I've used the projection with no issues for years and this shift happened randomly with no outside changes creating it. I use the my Chevrolet ap on the phone, I've tried multiple cables etc. The phone will charge, but projection is just no longer recognized. I'm doing a long drive this weekend and would really like to have my familiar projection available.

Basically, is there any way to know if this is hardware or software?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Rustymarble said:


> Anyone have a solution yet? I have the same issue and don't wanna waste the dealer's time replacing the part, if that has nothing to do with the solution...?
> 
> My particulars are that I have a 2018 Cruze Hatchback (not sure trim level) and Samsung phones. I've used the projection with no issues for years and this shift happened randomly with no outside changes creating it. I use the my Chevrolet ap on the phone, I've tried multiple cables etc. The phone will charge, but projection is just no longer recognized. I'm doing a long drive this weekend and would really like to have my familiar projection available.
> 
> Basically, is there any way to know if this is hardware or software?


Does it recognize anything else plugged into the USB port?

If so, delete your phone(s) from the AA settings in the radio. Turn the ignition off, open the door, and start over pairing the phone to the radio again.


----------



## Rustymarble (9 mo ago)

jblackburn said:


> Does it recognize anything else plugged into the USB port?


In what way do you mean? 

If I connect the phone to the cable plugged in the USB port, it will charge the phone and popup a message on my phone saying to check the cable connection. My interpretation was that the cable wasn't transmitting data, only power (due to damage or whatever) and I tried other cables (a gas station replacement and a known working cable) and get the exact same response. When I click the Projection icon on the infotainment center, it gives the message someone else wrote (here or somewhere else, now I can't remember! ack!)

I'm not sure what the AA settings on the radio are either, but I can look for that in a little bit, see if I can do what you say. Thank you for responding!!!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Rustymarble said:


> In what way do you mean?
> 
> If I connect the phone to the cable plugged in the USB port, it will charge the phone and popup a message on my phone saying to check the cable connection. My interpretation was that the cable wasn't transmitting data, only power (due to damage or whatever) and I tried other cables (a gas station replacement and a known working cable) and get the exact same response. When I click the Projection icon on the infotainment center, it gives the message someone else wrote (here or somewhere else, now I can't remember! ack!)
> 
> I'm not sure what the AA settings on the radio are either, but I can look for that in a little bit, see if I can do what you say. Thank you for responding!!!


Have a USB stick or something around to dump a couple music files on to test? That may help you rule out whether the USB port in the car is damaged or it's just being finicky with the phone.

When I had Android Auto issues, I just got the message that there was no device connected or something, but it would charge the phone. The unpair/repair thing usually worked for my Galaxy S8.


----------



## Rustymarble (9 mo ago)

jblackburn said:


> Have a USB stick or something around to dump a couple music files on to test? That may help you rule out whether the USB port in the car is damaged or it's just being finicky with the phone.
> 
> When I had Android Auto issues, I just got the message that there was no device connected or something, but it would charge the phone.


Ah ha!!! Thanks! Things just clicked into place! I understand the troubleshooting steps and will be trying them soon. Thank you so much for pointing me in the right direction! _fingers crossed_ that it's an easy fix (aka just a software thing).


----------



## Rustymarble (9 mo ago)

Rustymarble said:


> Ah ha!!! Thanks! Things just clicked into place! I understand the troubleshooting steps and will be trying them soon. Thank you so much for pointing me in the right direction! _fingers crossed_ that it's an easy fix (aka just a software thing).


The thumb drive I tried was recognized, but it only had movies on it, so I couldn't actually see the data. So I'm pretty sure that's indicating the USB port itself is fine. I deleted the phone from the android auto setting (and the two previous phones) but it wouldn't recognize the phone again when I attached it again. So I'm gonna try again in the morning with a different cable. Thank you so much for your help on this!!! (Can't say it enough!)


----------



## WhoseCruze (9 mo ago)

Have you tried completely unplugging the module and plugging it back in?

This previous post discusses upgrades and module removal.

This video is for a 2016 Chevy Malibu, but removing the module and plugging it back in seemed to fix the issue he was having.


----------



## Rustymarble (9 mo ago)

I did not! Good suggestion though!
Mine randomly started working when all the elements were in alignment. I was waiting for a valet to return my car during a trip to NYC and while waiting, I thought I'd pull up the app on my phone. I think with the other troubleshooting options already done (removing the phone from the in-car application especially) it re-set everything correctly. A couple blocks from getting the car and the option became available for me again.

So key steps, for my particular issue, were to go into options in the infotainment center and remove the paired phone from the application there. Turn off car (open & close door). Log in to the application on my phone, then start the car again. The software took over from there and re-paired automatically.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Rustymarble said:


> So key steps, for my particular issue, were to go into options in the infotainment center and remove the paired phone from the application there. Turn off car (open & close door). Log in to the application on my phone, then start the car again. The software took over from there and re-paired automatically.


Yeah, I had to re-pair my Galaxy S8 to mine every here and again. Sometimes I'd see an error, sometimes it would just refuse to connect whatsoever.


----------



## Mikey Freitas (Aug 1, 2016)

Rustymarble said:


> In what way do you mean?
> 
> If I connect the phone to the cable plugged in the USB port, it will charge the phone and popup a message on my phone saying to check the cable connection. My interpretation was that the cable wasn't transmitting data, only power (due to damage or whatever) and I tried other cables (a gas station replacement and a known working cable) and get the exact same response. When I click the Projection icon on the infotainment center, it gives the message someone else wrote (here or somewhere else, now I can't remember! ack!)
> 
> I'm not sure what the AA settings on the radio are either, but I can look for that in a little bit, see if I can do what you say. Thank you for responding!!!


Mine is grayed out the usb is there in settings or while screen is in audio playing but it’s grayed no matter if phone charging or not doesn’t matter oem Apple or droid cords. Charge both types but no connection via i guess you say data. Reason why you need oem or actually data cable for your phone to work for projection. In also replace my aux/usb put in my 2016/2017 cruze. I have drained the electrical current from cat over night etc no fix yet and my dealer i wont start So I just won’t go in to update cause I ask for over a year while talking in for maintenance so I finally put a rca port for amp in and since I cut the speaker wire they now voided my warranty so I don’t go in not even for my recall about fuel something cause I got some cosmic work needed and they didn’t want to do it unless I had the quarter panel up to par. Let me know status of your car if you found a fix I think software up date with port replaced would work but maybe just unplugging module and resetting radio might have a shot after drawing current from head unit


----------



## Dimas (5 mo ago)

Hi all. After a trip on my cruze, carplay also stopped working. When connected to usb, the phone charges for a while and the charging turns off, sometimes it does not charge at all. I found the reason, it's all about the power cable (micro usb), there is no good contact. It goes from the front panel (where the phone is connected) to the head unit (radio). I don’t know how the radio is removed, so when replacing the cabin filter, I managed to stick my hand into the slot and put the plug back on. Now everything works as before, I can continue to use carplay. Attaching photo.


----------



## Mikey Freitas (Aug 1, 2016)

dakidvision said:


> The radio only let's me save to USB. And the mychevy app will only let me change the password for the Hotspot.


Man I have had the same problem I used android auto for months and was in a little nice accident on front right of my car didn't think of it till I went to deliver pizza and I couldn't use it so I replace the usb aux port but it does nothing but charge the phones and slow charge but I think the mylink usb aux port is different but hard thru even dealers to be certain which one I have been stuck where I wish I never bought this car at 2 miles the dealer on 4 th time in said they had the guy now for my problem but by then I cut two speaker wires and was missing two screw to glove department so instead I got a voided warranty even though it's notes in there system of this problem previous let me know who ever has answers could make money off this fix especially if there is a hack....Scott on you tube was talking about reseting it by using a resistor off the terminals disconnected then said with new cars can't suggest it should bring it to dealer but my dealer is Crooked here in Fremont CA I mean devilishly Crooked so I amt going in for nada I rather junk the car


----------



## Mikey Freitas (Aug 1, 2016)

Mikey Freitas said:


> Man I have had the same problem I used android auto for months and was in a little nice accident on front right of my car didn't think of it till I went to deliver pizza and I couldn't use it so I replace the usb aux port but it does nothing but charge the phones and slow charge but I think the mylink usb aux port is different but hard thru even dealers to be certain which one I have been stuck where I wish I never bought this car at 2 miles the dealer on 4 th time in said they had the guy now for my problem but by then I cut two speaker wires and was missing two screw to glove department so instead I got a voided warranty even though it's notes in there system of this problem previous let me know who ever has answers could make money off this fix especially if there is a hack....Scott on you tube was talking about reseting it by using a resistor off the terminals disconnected then said with new cars can't suggest it should bring it to dealer but my dealer is Crooked here in Fremont CA I mean devilishly Crooked so I amt going in for nada I rather junk the car


Sorry mines the basic 2016 but inside twin to the 2017 basic L cruze 1.4 turbo no hatchback


----------

